# Poor flow out of shower head



## sfrisby (Sep 13, 2016)

I am getting poor to minimal flow out of 1 shower head. Sink in the same bathroom works fine.

I have removed the shower head and still poor flow out of the pipe.

I have bypassed the restrictor plate.

I have swapped the pressure balancing spool and cartridge with another functional shower in the house.

Each of these attempts failed to solve the problem.

Any other ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 13, 2016)

With the faucet disassembled and the hot water shut off at the heater, do you have full flow from the cold water supply?
And with the hot water on, do you have a comparative flow?

If so, there is a restriction in the shower riser and you can blow it backwards with a compressor, by removing the head.


----------



## frodo (Sep 14, 2016)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sfrisby (Sep 14, 2016)

As an update, I tried to run a snake down the shower head pipe but the bend was too tight to get it through. I also used my air compressor, as suggested, with the pipe open, to try to blow anything out of the shower head pipe. 

 No dice.

 If anyone has any further brain storming ideas before I call a plumber (reluctantly), it would be appreciated. 

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 14, 2016)

It sounds like you have a blockage in front of the control, can you pull the guts and then run a little water,but turning on the main for a second or two?


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Sep 14, 2016)

Not a plumber but you can remove the chrome bent showerhead pipe by unscrewing it. It typically attaches to a drop ear elbow. If you use something like electrical fish tape you should be able to get down that pipe. Not sure where the debris will go however. Hopefully you will dislodge it and then, when you turn the  water on it will come out.


----------



## frodo (Sep 15, 2016)

i am assuming this is a shower and not a tub/shower

i suspect  piece of trash has traveled thru your pipes and is lodged on the cold side of the valve
where the pipe connect to the showere valve  iho


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I would suggest removing the cartridge and use your baby finger to see if there is something stuck where the water comes into the cartridge.if you cant feel anything, turn the water on for a few seconds to try and dislodge it. If that doesn't work try blowing compressed air down from the showerhead with the cartridge removed. If that doesn't work i am out of suggestions.


----------



## sfrisby (Sep 27, 2016)

Threw my back out so this project has been on the back burner lately. Got back to it yesterday. Up to this point, I used the air compressor on the pipe that connects to the shower head. 

Yesterday, I put the head back on and removed the cartridge and balance spool again. I then blew air into those spots and it dislodged whatever was in there. 

Thanks for all your help in exploring ideas.


----------

